# The Coral Expo Wish List



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Just wanted to know what everyone would like at show... 

This thread would be a wishlist and vendors can get an idea of what to bring


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

sparkling blue cespitularia. that's what i really, really want...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

teemee said:


> sparkling blue cespitularia. that's what i really, really want...


My wish list:

More zoas and palys 
Lettuce Nudibranch
Blue Cespit (Not Purple)

Also Marco Rock


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Acros, acros, acros 
Im tired of seeing everyone bringing sooo many zoas and not enough fuzzy sticks.
Jm2c


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

berghia nudibranch


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> Acros, acros, acros
> Im tired of seeing everyone bringing sooo many zoas and not enough fuzzy sticks.
> Jm2c


I will have lots of acros there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

hmmm... I should start writing a list


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

A lot LPS but cherries


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

one of these







or a gold torch


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Some great colour mushrooms and macro algae.


----------



## Seabass (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm looking for some reef raft sticks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beer and exotic dancers


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Beer and exotic dancers


I won't be there but plus one for this great idea! Lol


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I am hoping to see some rare chalice that i dont have and maybe a nice donut.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sick donut like this


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

that would be perfect. you love to tease dont you.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like some cyphastreas, please and thank you!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

fireangel said:


> that would be perfect. you love to tease dont you.


Nope , just my wish list


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Some thing like this please !


----------

